

How Andy Dunn built a 9M/yr fashion business without a storefront - dohertyjf
http://www.grovo.com/experts/

======
stevenj
[video]

 _If you submit a link to a video or pdf, please warn us by appending [video]
or [pdf] to the title._

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

------
haraball
When I saw the front page of Grovo, I wondered why the Grovo logo was linking
to Dropbox. They're a bit similar, no?

~~~
apu
Almost identical!

------
amolsarva
I like their pants. A little pricey but really great looking.

------
gghootch
It'd be great if the bonobos logo linked to their site.

------
fourstar
Anyone else get turned off by these bold statements such as: "Interviews with
the people who build the Internet"?

------
narodny
Awesome! - very well produced

------
keeptrying
Tl;dr? Anybody?

~~~
omonra
3 minutes of jargon-speak of how internet is delivering value to
customers/shareholders.

